# OK to leave him slightly wet?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, Hans has begun to enjoy the pool. 

When he gets out, I dry him as much as possible, but you know how that undercoat is!

He doesn't like the hair dryer, and I read here that using it could actually be too drying for his skin.

It has been 3 hours and he is still damp.

Is this OK, to leave his fur a bit damp?

Or will this cause fungus or skin problems?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I didn't think anything of it, but then my puppy got mildew! What happened was that he went swimming later in the evening, then the next day it rained, then the next day was super humid, then more swimming...he was damp for a few days running. It was easy to get rid of, but now I make sure that he swims earlier in the day and I towel him off like it's a matter of life or death, lol. He really enjoys those rubdowns!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Uh-oh... This is what I was afraid of


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hot spots can develop when moisture is trapped at the skin.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

it's a problem... I fight it daily.

part of the problem fighting yeast infection. After many vet visits, anti fungal and antibiotics, found this site and solution she recommended helped.

When we conquer this infection, I plan on keeping the solution and rubbing underarms, anal area and feet every evening.
Pet Health Videos | Grooming, Training Videos - Mercola.com


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

during the summer my dog gets wet alot. he
plays in the creek (he's hosed after the creek play)
and he's sprayed a lot with the hose. i let him
air dry. so far i haven't had a problem but if it
will make you feel better, now i'm worried.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> during the summer my dog gets wet alot. he
> plays in the creek (he's hosed after the creek play)
> and he's sprayed a lot with the hose. i let him
> air dry. so far i haven't had a problem but if it
> will make you feel better, now i'm worried.


Me too, 

A couple of pups rolled in poop this morning, ick!

I just bathed them two days ago, so I got the hose and hosed them good.

I let them air dry. 

They can go in and out. 

A lot of times I will bathe the adults with a hose and a bottle of shampoo outside, and then put them in their kennels. They air dry (when it is warm enough).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes i'll use "natures blow dryer" when he's
wet, i'll walk him.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I use nature's blow dryer too. I hose, wipe down, then make her fetch so the wind blows thru her hair. My mom used to bathe my peke's long hair and put him on a chair outside to dry. But if I have to bathe at night where there is no sun I will blow dry it up to 90% dry only.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, if a dog stays wet long enough, mildew, hot spots, yeast infections can arise. If my dog went swimming every day, I would worry about it, especially if the weather is under 90 degrees or so. 

If the climate is hot and dry, you shouldnt worry too much. But if the weather is muggy, or rainy, or not very warm, I'd definitely take a blow dryer and get my dog as dry as I could after swimming.


----------

